# snowboard on motorcycle



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone here ever mounted or carried a snowboard on a motorcycle before? I need some suggestions on how I would go about doing this. This is a very serious question. :laugh:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Backpack with straps and some snow tires and you're good to go :thumbsup:


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Google Steezy Riders. Jeremy Jones and a few others went on a board trip on their bikes, might be some ideas on there.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I think a good question would be what kind of motorcycle? Crotch rocket, would probably need a side mount almost like how guns can be mounted to a ATV/4wheeler. If you have a big fucking cruiser your best bet would be either a tow behind, or trailer hitch mount like you can find on the back of some cars/trucks.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have tried putting the snowboard on a backpack but I noticed its not very stable and its very wide. I'm worried about the wind resistance the speed limit is 50, would there be a significant amount of wind drag? I'm actually not going up the mountain but plan on riding it to a tram that takes you to the top. I might just go with the backpack idea and just hold up traffic. I hope my snowpants don't melt on the exhaust haha. Its a CBR BTW.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I assumed it was rice rocket. I am going to go ahead and say there will be a great amount of drag (enough to fuck with your riding) and obviously the width would play a factor. 

They need to make these for snowboards but maybe mounted higher so when riding a sport bike you can still get some decent lean in the turns.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually it is probably high enough, but that would for sure suck to ride with lol.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm curious on this as well. But it would be for a dual sport. *going to google now


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have found the solution!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

im going to try this out on wednesday. if you guys dont see me on this forum ever again just assume i died trying. :laugh:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> I have found the solution!


Not unless those bungee chords are made of some sort of flexible steel. Looking more like a slingshot once those melt.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

that's why i put it around the license plate mount.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice work man. I'm not so sure about the exhaust ones either though... But, maybe the outside of the canister won't get as hot.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

LoL, yeah, your muffler will get to at least 300 degrees probably more, just the convection heat will melt them I would think.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

im more worried about that turning signal hanging there attached by a keychain ring.:laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> I have found the solution!


that is going to be all over the place. at least use ratchet straps if you're going to just strap it down to the back seat.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

To add, the edges on your board will most likely rub against the bungees and cut into them especially if wind is providing a force applied to the board. Doubt this is a good setup unless you want to see how well your board handles bouncing off the road at speed.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Dude, you are asking for trouble. Just rent a car.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Along with what has been mentioned about the bungees (edges cutting through, muffler heat melting them), I can't help but think the board might act like wings in a way. I've been on the back of a bike and it's surprising how much wind moves around the rider's body toward the back, where it whips up, down, and around (or maybe not surprising, considering the aerodynamic design). 50 mph seems like it will have an effect for sure.

Anyway, it seems to me that the board might try to lift or lower in extreme ways on the sides there. Maybe even left to right while moving up and down. If you decide to go like that, maybe ride slowly. Otherwise it seems like it would affect your balance. Good luck!

Edit: Just thinking here...maybe tossing it in a board bag (so it doesn't jab you) and securing it to the rear seat/around the faring from nose to tail (so it's in line with the bike) could work? I can't tell from the photos if the board is too long for that, however. If it's possible though, you could hang a red tag off the back of the bag since it will hang beyond the back of your bike. I think renting the car is the best suggestion so far haha.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Renting a car is not an option to people that want to ride a bike. Look up Steezy riders on YouTube, those dudes ride with their boards and don't seem to have any problems. I would like to see a side mount option though.

Also, I thought about shipping my board out West and then riding out there. Guess that depends on how far your traveling if it would be worth it.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


>


Don't own a motorcycle but personally, i would not mount the snowboard perpendicular to your bike like that. Reminds me of when I was riding my bicycle to my friends house with a hockey stick on the handlebars... didn't factor in that the hockey stick is much longer than the handlebars, hit a tree with the handlebars and flew right over my bike :S

i think it'll be safer if u find a way to mount your snowboard so its parallel with the direction of your bike? :dunno:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Screw the naysayers.........I say go for it! Maybe put another on the front.........it'll be like wings. How much do you weigh? You might need a third board to get the proper "lift". Why ride when you could fly?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not riding that thing across the country. Its only going to be about a 15 minute ride. Might make lanesplitting difficult though.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

So I test rode it at 50 and it was stable az hellz.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

I seen a KTM dual sport that had a board mounted vertically with a smaller yakima sideways one on top of the seat and one below it.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

Just barrow or rent a MIG welder from someone or from some where and weld your own mount system that you can take off and put on when you want. Or if you want a challenge ARC weld it, use aluminum for lightweight. Maybe stainless steel, what ever you would like to use.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Asking for trouble and on a pocket rocket no less. Just wait till the bungees break from heat, edges or both....uggg.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> So I test rode it at 50 and it was stable az hellz.



Yeah, you should go for it, seems like no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> So I test rode it at 50 and it was stable az hellz.


Godspeed, then! Just keep an eye on those bungees...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Got out there and the damn tram wasn't running today because of wind. To the naysayers, this setup isn't as sketchy as it looks in the photos. I might go tomorrow but looks like it's going to be windy tomorrow too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I ride a sportbike, but I live in Georgia, so I have never had to transport my board on my motorcycle.

I *have* had to transport a 5-string bass guitar (almost as long, but much skinnier at one end). Carrying it vertically on a backpack is a difficult task. You will want to have a good backpack with heavy duty straps and not travel at speeds above ~40mph. While riding, the board will act like a sail which will throw you around... which is bad news on a sportbike because you only have your hands to hang on with and your hands are what are controlling the bike.

Most places that get enough snow to snowboard will not have motorcycle-friendly roads when it is time to go snowboarding (slopes&snow+motorcycle = bad idea)

Strapping it perpendicular to the bike with 2 bungees is just *asking* for trouble. There is nothing to keep the snowboard from spinning under uneven wind loads and cutting up the seat, the bungee, or you.

Can it be done? Yes. Would I do it? No.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Since the board is flat there was no issue at all with the wind throwing it around. If the top of the board was facing forward then it would be a problem. I had no trouble with bungees melting or tearing


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the same bike, red cbr600rr. Good luck! But I would be scared to do so with the traffic here. I would strap on some weight on the back seat to keep the back more stable. Maybe a bag with your boots and stuff. Your snow pants will take a beating!!


----------

